# Haven to be found on SyFy



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*29th March 2010 04:35 AM*

David Allen

Two more names have turned up on the Haven roster, the new drama being developed by SyFy is based on a short story from the master of horror and fantasy Steven King.
Already signed up for the drama, is Emily Rose, who plays an FBI agent checking out a murder, but who comes up against people with supernatural powers who have moved to a Maine coastal town because it has the ability to suppress their powers, allowing them to lead normal lives.
Joining Emily Rose will be Lucas Bryant playing a local cop and Eric Balfour who will play one of the locals, are set to join the cast in Halifax, Nova Scotia when filing starts in the spring.
Haven is expected to be premiered in the US towards the end of the year.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone followed Haven series ? I'm watching series 5 again and I'm still not bored. 

I didn't read the novel yet, but I plan to do it soon.


----------



## Bagpuss (Mar 23, 2017)

I watched it. Thought it was really good. 

I had a few niggles with the first season. There were a couple of points where the characters seemed a little inconsistent and I couldn't quite square the timeline in the show's mythos.  Also, in the third season something happens that's related to a first season episode and not one of the characters mentions the past experience. Apart from that, I enjoyed it.

I thought Emily Rose was very good in it, and very versatile with the multiple characters she had to play.

In relation to the novel, I've read it. You should be aware that there's nothing in the novel that bears any resemblance to the tv series. All they took from the book were the names of Vince and Dave (and Dave has a different surname in the book), the Colorado Kid and the surname for the police chief. All of the other characters, the Troubles and the town are exclusively part of the tv show.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 23, 2017)

In this case, I will stick with the TV show. I was interested in the novel only to find out more about the characters.

Did you like Mara's character ? She's such a pain in the a**.

I still cannot figure out the world of Audrey/Mara, her parents, William and Dave. They look immortals, but they can die in Haven ? What do you think ?


----------



## Bagpuss (Mar 30, 2017)

I've always thought of Mara as an immensely spoiled teenage brat. She wants what she wants (I'm still not really sure what that is) and she doesn't give a damn about anyone else - or who she hurts to get what she wants.

The existence of the other world shook me a bit because, as the first couple of series unfolded, I always thought that Audrey didn't change her appearance because time didn't run for her when she was in the barn. So, the world moved on 27 years and she was in stasis. That seemed a perfectly fine explanation to me. However, when the other side came along I always went back to Charlotte's microscope explanation - which is basically that there are these two microscopes that look sort of the same, have similar parts and do basically the same thing. However, the microscopes were developed completely independently of one another and one is much more advanced than the other.

Given that explanation, I don't think I ever thought of anyone from the other side as being immortal. Naturally long-lived, possibly. Immortal, not really.

In terms of the relationship between their world and ours, I think it's like if you or I stepped through a door into 1850. How would you explain an aircraft, or the internet to someone of that era? You could explain different types of guns and ships and poisons and navigation, because they have all of that. But explaining computers, plastic or quantum mechanics (when those words haven't really been invented yet) is a whole different ballgame. I think that's effectively the position Charlotte finds herself in when she arrives in Haven. She has to explain something quite complicated to a bunch of people who don't quite have the language to understand what she's talking about.

That's how I view it anyway.

On a less serious note - did you have any favourite episodes?


----------



## Alexa (Apr 1, 2017)

This time I registered Season 5, so I can watch every episode several times, if I want to. Do I have any favorite episodes ? I like Season 5 enterily, especially ep 20 "Just Passing Through". The first four seasons were a non stop fight against the troubles. This episode gaves us finally significant information regarding Colorado Kid and Croatoan.

I finally understood what Mara and Croatoan wanted from Haven. Mara just wanted his father back and Croatoan wanted the ether to escape the void. He sucked the ether from everyone he could, but still had not enough until Dave fought him back and got killed.

What if these people from the other world are just copies and the original is still there, far away of Haven ? This could explain they remain young.

I would love Syfy change their decision and make another season.


----------

